# Model 3 supercharging rate



## Nolans86 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hello model 3 owners, can you reply back with what your average peak and sustained super charging rate is? Mine is a meager 45-70 consistently, peak, 

No need to get into the dependencies of temp or emptier battery versus fuller battery… Just looking for your sweet spot peak average sustained supercharging rate for your model 3. Is it 150? Thanks! Scott.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

My average peak rate is 137kW and I’ve seen as high as 142kW on version 2 Superchargers. Haven’t tried version 3 yet.

Sustained is generally around 100kW on average given long distance trips don’t charge to maxmimum, only to get to the next stop. That fact makes it super easy to do long trips.

I’ll be doing a long distance trip in a new days almost exclusively on V3 so we’ll see what that brings


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Over 130kW on upgraded V2, up until about 40-50% SOC.
Over 110kW on older V2, up until almost 60% SOC.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

What version of Model 3 do you have? If you have SR or SR+ the charging speed is more limited.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Nolans86 said:


> Hello model 3 owners, can you reply back with what your average peak and sustained super charging rate is? Mine is a meager 45-70 consistently, peak,
> 
> No need to get into the dependencies of temp or emptier battery versus fuller battery… Just looking for your sweet spot peak average sustained supercharging rate for your model 3. Is it 150? Thanks! Scott.


I know you aren't asking to dig into charging scenario details, but there are a few basics to double check on. Which superchargers are you using? Are they the 72kW Urban ones? If 150kW or 120kW, is someone else using the shared A/B spot next to you? Do you select the supercharger as your nav destination to let the car precondition the battery before you arrive?


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

147 kW at 10% SOC at Kuttawa, KY (V2)
160 kW at 28% SOC at Nashville, TN (V3) - Cold battery likely kept me from better


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Nolans86 said:


> Hello model 3 owners, can you reply back with what your average peak and sustained super charging rate is? Mine is a meager 45-70 consistently, peak,
> 
> No need to get into the dependencies of temp or emptier battery versus fuller battery… Just looking for your sweet spot peak average sustained supercharging rate for your model 3. Is it 150? Thanks! Scott.


I've seen up to 145kW in the summer.

In the winter, it's much more dependent on battery % and temp. After a long highway drive with temps in the 30s F, I got max ~85kW when plugging in with 40% battery. In another instance after a long highway drive with temps in the 30s F, I got max ~120kW when plugging in with 20% battery.


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

V3 Super charging my RWD long range model 3 Williams California. Arrived with a skimpy 3% on the battery and got 250 K kilowatts 1070 mi/hr to start.


----------

